# Idee, Anregung für Handzettel Theater AG



## Leola13 (2. März 2007)

Hai,

ich brauche ein paar Tipps, Ideen, Anregungen für Handzettel für eine Vorstellung einer Theater AG.

Titel des Stückes : Gespenster gibt es nicht
Vorgabe : farbiges (Kopier-) Papier mit schwarzem Aufdruck, DIN A5 oder A4

Mir fällt zur Zeit einfach nichts ein, noch nicht einmal ansatzweise.  

Links oder Tipps gerne genommen.  Danke.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## crucify (2. März 2007)

Also ich fände es vorteilhaft etwas mehr über das Stück zu wissen.
Hauptsächlich worum es darin genau geht.
"Gespenster gibt es nicht" verrät zwar das es um Gespenster geht, aber worüber genau?
Handzettels sollten schliesslich auch was mit dem Stück zu tun haben und nicht NUR zum Titel passen.
Nur einen Geist, der durchgestrichen wird, wirkt etwas.. naja. Fad. Aber das wäre das einzige was mir in diesem Moment einfallen würde bei dem bisschen Info.


----------



## Jay (8. März 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

Wie mein Vorschreiber schon bemerkte, wären etwas mehr infos sehr hilfreich.

Aus dem Titel vermute Ich, dass es 
a) um Gespenster 
b)um jemanden der Angst vor diesen hat, bzw. sie sehen kann(oder sich einbildet)
und
c) um jemanden, der der Person unter b) nicht glaubt

geht.

Sollte dies der Fall sein ( Ich kann ja bisher leider nur vermuten), könntest Du unten auf dem Handzettel eine zusammengekauerte Person [Person b) ] platzieren, die umringt ist von Geistern, welche rund um den Text am rand des Zettels platziert werden könnten.

Eventuell dann noch Person c) lachend / spottend neben der kauernden Gestalt einbringen, sofern Ich mit meiner Vermutung nicht komplett falsch liege ^^

Das ganze dann natürlich laut Vorgabe als schwarze Sillhouetten.


Vielleicht konnte ich dir ja schon ein wenig helfen, selbst wenn meine Ideen nichts mit dem stück zu tun haben sollten *g

Ansonsten musst Du wie gesagt wirklich erstmal die Handlung wenigstens ganz grob beschreiben, damit man nicht am thema vorbeidenkt 

mfg 
Jonas


----------

